# New member from San Diego! :)



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

Sup dude!

I don't have any kids, but I've always got my skateboard out when I'm in San Diego.. I live there half the time and in New Mexico half the time. 

I can probably get you guys poppin some flips on flat - one of my favorite places to work on that is the Embarcadero basketball courts behind seaport village. Plenty of flat, and a lot of the times, there are some good skaters there willing to share some advice. I've learned a lot of flat ground technique there!


----------



## Super D (Mar 25, 2013)

stan_darsh said:


> Sup dude!
> 
> I don't have any kids, but I've always got my skateboard out when I'm in San Diego.. I live there half the time and in New Mexico half the time.
> 
> I can probably get you guys poppin some flips on flat - one of my favorite places to work on that is the Embarcadero basketball courts behind seaport village. Plenty of flat, and a lot of the times, there are some good skaters there willing to share some advice. I've learned a lot of flat ground technique there!


I think we better learn a little bit from my son's friends, before we go out in public! 

We've actually got some good flat area right in front of our house and we have a skate park five minutes away and then another one 15 minutes away, so we are pretty lucky in terms of skating terrain.


----------

